# loving my k50



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

I am so impressed with the k50. I own many drum machines and have been clearing drains for about 6 years. After reading all the positive things about sectionals, I bought a used one for 250.it came with 30 feet of 5/8" and some cutters. I ordered 10 new 7 foot sections of 5/8" c8 cable from DCD. The machine has such great versatility. Great power. Its now my go to machine.:thumbup: Im now looking for a k60 or root66 for bigger jobs. Sectionals are great!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Get the k60. It can run ur 5/8 cable or the 7/8 and its well a ridgid. Enough said


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

K-60 is the way to go with sectionals... Bar none


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Get the k60. It can run ur 5/8 cable or the 7/8 and its well a ridgid. Enough said


Yea. I won an ebay auction of the attachable drum for the k50. 45 bux. So my plan is to get a k60 and keep the k750 at home on standby.keep the k50 and k60 on the truck. It will be so nice just to grab a machine and get to workin. Instead of off loading everything in the way of the machine thats needed.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

What they are saying is that the current model k60 will handle the k50 cable. No need for both machines on the truck at the same time. If you pick up an old style (suitcase style) then you can buy an adapter for it to run the 50 cable.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Indeed 

Roll of 5/8s for smaller drains

Roll of 7/8s for mainlines

One machine


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

I got the k50 5/8" c8 cable to pass thru a tubs 1 1/2" p trap. Ive heard that its because of the lower rpms. Is this possible with the higher rpms of the k60?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Stay away from the K 40. I hate it!!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

NORTHSTAR said:


> I got the k50 5/8" c8 cable to pass thru a tubs 1 1/2" p trap. Ive heard that its because of the lower rpms. Is this possible with the higher rpms of the k60?


Idk. But the 50 is so small I'd keep it on the truck because its small and lighter then the 60. Fits under the cabinet in a tub and better for a roof. If u ever get the cable stuck. Then break out the 60 it will get it out or break it !!!!


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Idk. But the 50 is so small I'd keep it on the truck because its small and lighter then the 60. Fits under the cabinet in a tub and better for a roof. If u ever get the cable stuck. Then break out the 60 it will get it out or break it !!!!


Thats so true. Its tiny. Yet, strong. Im very impressed with it. :yes:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I have said this before and will say this again. The k 50 is the best choice for secondary lines


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

K60 is easier to store imo. The K60 is shaped in a way where it can fit into tighter spots than the K50. The K50 is realy not needed once you have a K60. Maybe for the drum adaptors is the only reason I'd see to keep the K50 on the truck if you have a K60.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I take that back.K50 is not needed once you get a K60. The drum adaptors fit the K60 just fine


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have the K50 & K60 on my truck. The K50 is great for inside the home, ie: lavs, kitchen sink, shower and other lines that are 2" or less. The K50 is lightweight and the 5/8" bail of cable is light too. That makes them great for an inside drain cleaning job.

The K60 is the main line machine for an outside c.o. with the 7/8" cable. 

I have dragged a K60 with cable, dropcloths, the guide hose etc into a home before when I had to pull up a W/C. I really hate dragging a K60 inside someone's house. Maybe that's where the drum machines are a better choice. But I don't own any drum machines.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have the K50 & K60 on my truck. The K50 is great for inside the home, ie: lavs, kitchen sink, shower and other lines that are 2" or less. The K50 is lightweight and the 5/8" bail of cable is light too. That makes them great for an inside drain cleaning job.
> 
> The K60 is the main line machine for an outside c.o. with the 7/8" cable.
> 
> I have dragged a K60 with cable, dropcloths, the guide hose etc into a home before when I had to pull up a W/C. I really hate dragging a K60 inside someone's house. Maybe that's where the drum machines are a better choice. But I don't own any drum machines.


K50 cables are also 7 1/2 foot long. Little easier than the 15' k60 cables. We have a k400 drum for inside jobs. Not great power, but cleaner. Cable is also not as flexible.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

I called cable center today and talked with tony about purchasing a root66. The quote he gave me was great. They ship machines free and give 25% off of general equipment. Im gonna call back tomorrow and ask about a k60. Im stuck between the two. Im ready to buy a new machine but want to make the right choice.i hear great things about both.customer service with General and Ridgid is no problem in the bay area. Orange or grey & red? Hmmmmm?


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Will said:


> I take that back.K50 is not needed once you get a K60. The drum adaptors fit the K60 just fine


So how exactly does the k50 drum attach to the k60? Any mods needed?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have the K50 & K60 on my truck. The K50 is great for inside the home, ie: lavs, kitchen sink, shower and other lines that are 2" or less. The K50 is lightweight and the 5/8" bail of cable is light too. That makes them great for an inside drain cleaning job.
> 
> The K60 is the main line machine for an outside c.o. with the 7/8" cable.
> 
> I have dragged a K60 with cable, dropcloths, the guide hose etc into a home before when I had to pull up a W/C. I really hate dragging a K60 inside someone's house. Maybe that's where the drum machines are a better choice. But I don't own any drum machines.


How is there a difference? What is there maybe 5 lbs difference between the K60 and K50? They operate in the same way, and the only difference would be the guide hose is longer on the K60 vs the K50.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

NORTHSTAR said:


> So how exactly does the k50 drum attach to the k60? Any mods needed?


Same way it goes on with the K50. The higher RPMs and HP means you have to be extra careful though with the cable


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I have 4 k50s in our shop...We have beaten the hell out of them over the past 30 years but they just keep going .... 2 of them have the legs have broken off the body and we have scrapped them out for parts....

Once one of the legs break off then you have a wobbly thing on your hands that can scrapes up the deck you are working on and it can do damage to vinyl and tile.....

I was wanting to get the k60 cause it looks to use the same cabel as the 50... but the base is a solid square and more stable....
I am sure it is better than the 50 and does the same thing with the same cable. 

E-bay has a k60 rebuilt for $750 right now



So...has anyone ever ripped up someones carpet with the K50?? If the end catches a thread in the carpet and you dont see it happen.... it can really pull the whole carpet apart... 

 I have done that in a few rentals over the years when I was too lazy to put the hose on the end of it...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I always use the guide hose inside or outside. I have galvanized nipples with PVC caps on my k50s for the legs


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> I have 4 k50s in our shop...We have beaten the hell out of them over the past 30 years but they just keep going .... 2 of them have the legs have broken off the body and we have scrapped them out for parts....
> 
> Once one of the legs break off then you have a wobbly thing on your hands that can scrapes up the deck you are working on and it can do damage to vinyl and tile.....
> 
> ...


 






....:laughing:...I've done that outside with the K-60 working from an outside c.o. in the yard; too lazy to attach the guide hose and when I look over at the end of my cable, it's all wound up in the grass from twisting in the lawn.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> ....:laughing:...I've done that outside with the K-60 working from an outside c.o. in the yard; too lazy to attach the guide hose and when I look over at the end of my cable, it's all wound up in the grass from twisting in the lawn.


Same here. I tell the HO that there is no extra charge for the lawn service!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Will said:


> How is there a difference? What is there maybe 5 lbs difference between the K60 and K50? They operate in the same way, and the only difference would be the guide hose is longer on the K60 vs the K50.


 






Well, the K-50 is lighter and fits in a customer's bathroom easier than the bigger K-60. The bail of 5/8" cables for the K-50 is lighter and takes up less room than the bigger 7/8" bail of cables. The black guide hose is shorter, and finally the 5/8" cables are shorter than the 7/8". The 7/8" cables are 15' long.

If you've ever had to work in a typical small bathroom with the K-60 and all its attachments, you'd prefer the smaller K-50. It's not so much the weight of the K-50 being lighter, it's more of the smaller footprint fitting inside a bathroom.

That's why we Florida plumbers will sometimes opt to jump up onto the roof (single story in most cases) to cable a main line if we are having trouble finding an outside c.o. rather than pull a W/C up off the floor. Remember, we don't usually have the luxury of a basement. So cabling a main line is either: {1} outside c.o.-this is the preferred method. {2} pull up a toilet (least preferred method) or {3} find a 3" or 4" stack on the roof.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

We have the k750 and the k60.. I made the kid start out using the 750 on main lines. Then one day I said you know that box looking thing next to the tool box in the truck. Use that and let me know what one you like more....LOL!!! He cussed me for days making him load the 750 in and out of the truck and the extra cables. Asked me when I bought the k60.. I said it's always been there I just wanted you to experience the k750. But I'm kicking myself for not buying one years ago.. We can get on roofs to clear a main and it's making rooter work fun again.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Well, the K-50 is lighter and fits in a customer's bathroom easier than the bigger K-60. The bail of 5/8" cables for the K-50 is lighter and takes up less room than the bigger 7/8" bail of cables. The black guide hose is shorter, and finally the 5/8" cables are shorter than the 7/8". The 7/8" cables are 15' long. If you've ever had to work in a typical small bathroom with the K-60 and all its attachments, you'd prefer the smaller K-50. It's not so much the weight of the K-50 being lighter, it's more of the smaller footprint fitting inside a bathroom. That's why we Florida plumbers will sometimes opt to jump up onto the roof (single story in most cases) to cable a main line if we are having trouble finding an outside c.o. rather than pull a W/C up off the floor. Remember, we don't usually have the luxury of a basement. So cabling a main line is either: {1} outside c.o.-this is the preferred method. {2} pull up a toilet (least preferred method) or {3} find a 3" or 4" stack on the roof.


Florida and Oklahoma probably have similar plumbing. Not many basements here either except the historic areas. The k60 can operate the same 5/8" cable and you can make a shorter cable guide out of 1.5" flexible PVC


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

victoryplbaz said:


> We have the k750 and the k60.. I made the kid start out using the 750 on main lines. Then one day I said you know that box looking thing next to the tool box in the truck. Use that and let me know what one you like more....LOL!!! He cussed me for days making him load the 750 in and out of the truck and the extra cables. Asked me when I bought the k60.. I said it's always been there I just wanted you to experience the k750. But I'm kicking myself for not buying one years ago.. We can get on roofs to clear a main and it's making rooter work fun again.


I feel alot like the kid does. All these years loading and off loading my k750 my eel model N and my general drain rooter ph. All I ever needed was one sectional machine. I just recieved a brand new root 66 in the mail. Tony at Cable center gave me a decent price for 150 feet of general 7/8" sections and machine accessories. All I need to keep on the truck is one machine. I have 100 feet of ridgid c8 5/8" that I used on the k50. I may keep both on the truck since there is SO much space in my truck now. Sectional machines are great! I will let you guys know how things go with the root 66. Cant wait to use it.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a LOVE and HATE relationship with drain machines. Northstar I have a root 66 . I was going to sale it.. Glad I kept it and slowly getting back into drain cleaning. I have the open cables which are pretty strong and springy. I manage to get the cable stick really bad and couldn't get it back out. Drain line replacement is what happened on that job. But I ruined 2 cables on accident. (got it with the bucket while digging)  But made good $ on line replacement.. enough to replace the cables and buy a few more..


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Make sure that every drain cleaning job has a charge built in to cover broken cables, heads, and machines. None of these last forever.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

My current mainline machine is made of three different canibalized machines. Fresh coat of rustoleum plus the new electric motor it looks and runs like brand new


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> My current mainline machine is made of three different canibalized machines. Fresh coat of rustoleum plus the new electric motor it looks and runs like brand new


Pics or it didn't happen..,

Lol


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> My current mainline machine is made of three different canibalized machines. Fresh coat of rustoleum plus the new electric motor it looks and runs like brand new


I use ridgid drain machines so I don't 3 broken machines to pull parts from, lol.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.., Lol


They were all the same machine. Mytana m81 I think. One got run over with a dually and bent the frame. Other burned up gear box (employees can't be trusted to main ting equipment) and the other one had motor go down. They were all lying in the graveyard corner of the shop for a whole and I decided to see if I could make a working machine out of it


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Really loving using my root 66. I know how much you guys love the k60 but the root66 was very similar to the k50. I love my k50 and basically feel I bought a bigger stronger version of it. Oh, its orange instead of grey I keep both machines on the truck and both machines have their purpose. One day I will find a k60 for the right price and probably will write great things about it as well. But until then.....root 66:thumbsup:


----------

